

Show HN: Starter, start page and search engine combined - oron
http://getstarter.com

======
oron
Hi HN, OP here, this is a site I have built with one of the great hackers I
met here on HN. Starter uses Angular in the FE and nodejs / mongo at the
backed. We tried optimizing everything to load as fast as possible.

Background images, some are public domain and some I got from good friends who
are also great photographers, if you think your photos are a good fit, let me
know via twitter would be happy to add you.

Would love your feedback and comments and answer any questions you may have.

